# crossbow and rifle stocks - toy and real



## radioflyer (Dec 21, 2008)

Are there any members that have made a cross bow or rifle stocks real or toy /prop is not important..

Any tips or photos?


----------



## dan_house (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm working on some now.

I'll take pics and post tonight

dan


----------



## dan_house (Feb 18, 2009)

Ive made a few... I guess I should have asked earlier... what are you looking for or asking about?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have built a number of target crossbows from scratch, as well as thumbhole stock, high power air rifle stocks in solid and laminated materials.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Mike Wingate said:


> I have built a number of target crossbows from scratch, as well as thumbhole stock, high power air rifle stocks in solid and laminated materials.


This was radioflyer's last post here (made last December). No telling if he's been lurking without logging in or if he split.

But since it was resurrected from the grave, Dan House posted about making a rifle stock, and I have a link to some people who made some stocks on another site I frequent: Rifle stock LINK


----------



## radioflyer (Dec 21, 2008)

Noob said:


> This was radioflyer's last post here (made last December). No telling if he's been lurking without logging in or if he split.
> 
> But since it was resurrected from the grave, Dan House posted about making a rifle stock, and I have a link to some people who made some stocks on another site I frequent: Rifle stock LINK


Sorry, just lurking...

I am working on a duplicator, but I am having problems adjusting it, I have been looking and learning and trying with my son to get the table running for him...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> I have built a number of target crossbows from scratch, as well as thumbhole stock, high power air rifle stocks in solid and laminated materials.


Hi Mike

Where did you get the plans?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The first crossbow I made was in the mid 60's. Based on a rifle stock. The one I made in 1972 was my examination project at college. This was based again on a rifle (Anschutz target match) and research including, Sir Ralph Payne Galloway's book on the crossbow, which includes details on trebuchets.I have since made pistol crossbows, chinese repeating crossbows. But nothing for the last 25 years, since having the kids. I shoot recurve and self made laminated longbows in competition in the U.K. Crossbows are frowned upon. I have a Feinwerkbau model 80 Match Air pistol, and a Weirauch HW80 ar rifle, both of which I had restocked.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> The first crossbow I made was in the mid 60's. Based on a rifle stock. The one I made in 1972 was my examination project at college. This was based again on a rifle (Anschutz target match) and research including, Sir Ralph Payne Galloway's book on the crossbow, which includes details on trebuchets.I have since made pistol crossbows, chinese repeating crossbows. But nothing for the last 25 years, since having the kids. I shoot recurve and self made laminated longbows in competition in the U.K. Crossbows are frowned upon. I have a Feinwerkbau model 80 Match Air pistol, and a Weirauch HW80 ar rifle, both of which I had restocked.


You'd have got on with my maternal Bewsey grandfather and uncles, all of whom were rifle and air rifle buffs. One uncle had an interesting old hexagonal barrelled airgun with a separate ball reservoir and a pre-war BSA that you could vary the air pressure with. They all used to shoot at Bisley and we've lots of silver teaspoons with matchlock rifles for handles that came from there as trophies.

Chinese repeating crossbows sound interesting.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

There does not seem to be much info on crossbows on the Internet, plan-wise. But museums often have a few crossbows that you can study. Manchester Museum and Leeds armories have quite a few examples, as does youtube for the repeating bows.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike,

Your posting picqued my interest in this. FWIW, I googled Manchester Museum and there searched for crossbow. They offer a number of books for sale (and they reference shipping prices to the US, Europe and Australia, implying they export. One excerpt that caught my eye was: 

"A Guide to the Crossbow by W F Paterson gives a description of the technical and mechanical aspects of the crossbow including its construction..."

I've attached the source document and a link to it is here:

Search (The University of Manchester)

Jim


----------

